# 501 Recordings transfer to Computer



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I remember seeing where someone had a question about wanting to copy PVR recorded programs to their computer hard drive. 

This can be done with a TV card. I have one computer with a ATI TV-Wonder card and another with ATI Radeon AIW (which has the TV card built in). 

The cards have RF, Composite, and S-video input. I regularly use the PC with the ATI TV-Wonder card as a TV to view my 501 output. This pc is next to my chair in the room we have our main TV. My wife watches a program on main TV using a 301 and I will use my computer with S-video to watch a different show on the 501. I use an ear plug headset connected to my pc and don't even notice the sound from main TV. 

I have the 301 and 501 connected to Video 1 and Video 2 on the main TV so can easily switch depending the need.

So back to the orginal issue of recording the program to the computers hard drive--just play the 501 recorded program and instead of just watching it on the PC, select to record. Give it a file name and it ends up on the hard drive. You can choose the quality level of the recording that you want.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

That sounds like a good idea for really cheap. I figured transferring from the 501 to the computer would cost quite a bit of money for equipment.


----------

